# Cayenne Springs on my Touareg - Done!!



## Rastahmann (Jul 8, 2004)

*Cayenne S Springs on my V8 Touareg - DONE!!*

Well, 4 hours after we started we're done putting Cayenne S springs on my V8 Touareg - the First I'm aware of this on any Touareg! 
The install was pretty straightforward. Not a whole lot of problems. As this was the first time we had removed Touareg suspension components it took a little time to figure out the best way without taking everything apart, but things worked well. I would imagine now that we've done it once it would take a lot less time.
You can see the difference in the springs below:








Front(Cayenne Spring on the Left, Touareg Spring on the Right)








Rear (Touareg Spring on the Left, Cayenne Spring on the Right)
Since the Cayenne Springs are stiffer and don't compress as much, they don't have to be as long. 
Measurements before (ground to fender)
Front - 34" Rear - 33 5/8"
Measurements after (ground to fender)
Front - 33 1/2" Rear - 33 1/4"
I only drove the Touareg around the block before the 'After' measurements. I'll measure again tomorrow after driving some more. I'm sure they will settle a little still.








(After)
Driving difference - The difference is night and day. The Touareg feels the way I always wanted it to feel. The dive and squat when braking and accelerating is pretty much gone, but the biggest difference is in the handling. There is hardly any body roll left to right and it feels great!! In side to side comparison to an Air Suspension Touareg, my Touareg feels tighter side to side than the Air Suspension set on the Sport mode.
I'm very pleased with how it's turned out. It seems to sit a little more level than it did before. I'll measure the height again tomorrow and post as it settles.















John

_Modified by Rastahmann at 10:26 PM 10-27-2004_


_Modified by Rastahmann at 10:26 PM 10-27-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Cayenne S Springs on my V8 Touareg - DONE!! (Rastahmann)*

Since everyone will be asking:
Cayenne front suspension - springs/struts 
Cayenne rear suspension - springs/struts 
Which ones did you use?


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Cayenne S Springs on my V8 Touareg - DONE!! (Rastahmann)*

Thank you John!!
Please let us know if there is any further settle.. and how is the ride going over road "irregularities"? Is it bearable?
What do you think Spockcat? Think they might be the same as the VW sport? How do you think the ride would measure up against doing the complete VW sports sway bar, gas shocks, and spring? 
I'm sure this will be speculation, but any and all input is appreciated.


_Modified by -X- at 6:03 AM 10-28-2004_


----------



## Rastahmann (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Cayenne S Springs on my V8 Touareg - DONE!! (spockcat)*

I just looked and the front springs and they have 3 dots - 2 gold dots with a blue dot. The rear I'll have to look tomorrow when I can get under it.
I wonder what the different color dots mean... Could be different suppliers. I just looked at a 2005 Cayenne Order Guide and they don't list different versions of the Steel Spring suspension.
I got the springs from a guy who had taken them off his 2004 Cayenne S. 
Any ideas?
John
PS - the exploded diagram of the Cayenne suspension is IDENTICAL to the Toaureg suspension parts.



_Modified by Rastahmann at 11:37 PM 10-27-2004_


----------



## Rastahmann (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Cayenne S Springs on my V8 Touareg - DONE!! (Rastahmann)*

I went and drove almost 100 miles this morning in the canyons. I love how this Touareg feels now with the stiffer springs!! Cornering is wonderful and the ride is not harsh at all.
After the drive I measured again - 
Front - 33 1/2"
Rear - 33 1/4"
So it hasn't settled any more than last night.
I also had a chance to look at the color dots on the springs. Front have Gold, Gold, Light Blue. Rear have a White dot and a Yellow dot.
This would mean I have the following parts:
Front springs: 955 343 533 06
Rear springs: 955 333 531 06
I have a few phone calls in to see if we can figure out why there are so many different spring sets. Hopefully we'll figure something out soon.
John


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Cayenne S Springs on my V8 Touareg - DONE!! (Rastahmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rastahmann* »_
I also had a chance to look at the color dots on the springs. Front have Gold, Gold, Light Blue. Rear have a White dot and a Yellow dot.
This would mean I have the following parts:
Front springs: 955 343 533 06
Rear springs: 955 333 531 06
John

Actually:
Front springs: 955 343 533 06 504
Rear springs: 955 333 531 06 504
The 504 at the end is an integral part of the part number.
As for the differences between springs, I will check the model coding when I get home and can look at the electronic catalog. It might be V6/V8/TT but on the Touareg, the different springs are based on the axle weight range.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Cayenne S Springs on my V8 Touareg - DONE!! (spockcat)*

These seem like a better replacement than the Eibachs or H&R. Any idea on price?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Cayenne S Springs on my V8 Touareg - DONE!! (mishref)*

I would guess that Touareg springs cost about $120 each. I don't know what your average Porsche dealer will charge. 
Based on the paint markings on the rear Touareg spring pictured above, the axle weight range is the lower 1039 to 1128 kg range. There are two stronger springs available from VW. Plus there are the sport versions of these springs.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Cayenne S Springs on my V8 Touareg - DONE!! (mishref)*

Incidentally, as far as I can tell, neither Porsche or VW dealers have springs in stock.


----------



## Rastahmann (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Cayenne S Springs on my V8 Touareg - DONE!! (spockcat)*

Ah! Thanks for the correction on the part numbers!
The differences would only be on the V6/V8 since you can't order the TT with steel spring suspension.
Just from looking at the parts list I would guess that the ID9J refers to the V6 Cayenne and the ID9K refers to the V8 Cayenne, so the front springs with a yellow dot is for a V6 and the gold dot is for the V8, and on the rear the grey dot would be for a V6 and the white dot would mean V8. So that means 2 different sets of front springs and 3 different sets of rear springs for each model (V6 and V8).


----------



## Rastahmann (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Cayenne S Springs on my V8 Touareg - DONE!! (Rastahmann)*

Which springs go on which vechicle is determined by the VIN of the car. Different options on the Cayenne would determine a different set of springs. For example, a Cayenne with a hitch installed from the factory would potientially have a different set of rear springs installed than one that did not. A Cayenne that left the factory with an external spare tire kit would potentially have a different set of springs installed than a Cayenne that was configured differently.
You mentioned that my Touareg had lighter spring set than another that is available. My Touareg did not have the hitch installed from the factory, so that makes sense that I would have the lighter spring set.
So the prices I'm hearing from my local Porsche Parts dept are $212.30/pair for the front Cayenne springs and about $172/pair for the rear Cayenne springs.
It's less expensive and less brain damage to just buy a set of H&R or Eibachs, but it's interesting to note that both VW and Porsche have multiple sets of springs for their vehicle. Do H&R or Eibach have multiple versions of their springs available, or are they trying a 'one spring fits all' approach for each engine?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Cayenne S Springs on my V8 Touareg - DONE!! (Rastahmann)*

Generally correct. Porsche MSP indicates that ID9J is V6. ID9K is V8. 
Next you have the axle ratings:
I0JA - 1170 to 1210 kg front axle 
I0JB -1211 to 1225 kg front axle 
I0JC -1226 to 1251 kg front axle 
I0JD -1252 to 1276 kg front axle 
I0JE -1277 to 1292 kg front axle 
I0JF -1293 to 1328 kg front axle 
I0YA - 1039 to 1074 kg rear axle 
I0YB -1075 to 1128 kg rear axle 
I0YC -1129 to 1159 kg rear axle 
I0YD -1160 to 1215 kg rear axle 
I0YE -1216 to 1244 kg rear axle 
I0YF -1245 to 1299 kg rear axle 
The axle ratings are the same for both the Cayenne and Touareg, even using the same model designation.
So the springs you have are:
FRONT: I0JE -1277 to 1292 kg front axle and I0JF -1293 to 1328 kg front axle 
REAR: I0YB -1075 to 1128 kg rear axle and I0YC -1129 to 1159 kg rear axle 
I can't see which springs you have for the front but your rear springs were I0YA - 1039 to 1074 kg rear axle and I0YB -1075 to 1128 kg rear axle. So your rear carrying capacity should be more.


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Cayenne S Springs on my V8 Touareg - DONE!! (Rastahmann)*

Following the thread along I should contrast the Eibachs:
~$225 per set (web price)
lowered height after 6 months on ny V6 32.5" front and 33.5" R. My guess is they leave the rear a bit high for loading. They do not sag anywhere nearly as much under load but of course are lots firmer to start.
They are like the Cay springs in that they are thicker shorter coils. Sounds like Porsche took the firmer somewhat less compliant approach.
Nice job Rastahmann!


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

This forum is awesome!!! 
Thanks to all for the information!


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Cayenne S Springs on my V8 Touareg - DONE!! (See5)*

See5, could you post and updated picture. I am highly considering changing my springs, as I feel the car rides a bit too high for my tastes.


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Cayenne S Springs on my V8 Touareg - DONE!! (mishref)*

Picture in sig below is current.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Cayenne S Springs on my V8 Touareg - DONE!! (Rastahmann)*

Good, now fly over to ny and do mine


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Cayenne S Springs on my V8 Touareg - DONE!! (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_Good, now fly over to ny and do mine

I'm sure your Porsche dealer will be happy to do yours for you Lewey. $$$$


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Cayenne S Springs on my V8 Touareg - DONE!! (Rastahmann)*

Looks like fun... for an on road car anyway...
Anyway, minor correction:
The springs aren't stiffer so they can be shorter, rather the springs are stiffer BECAUSE they are shorter. Note that the material and wire diameter are essentially the same between the springs.
This site should help:
http://www.swayaway.com/Suspension Worksheet.htm


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Cayenne S Springs on my V8 Touareg - DONE!! (Rastahmann)*

Now I too have done this mod. I had H&R Springs before but they were too harsh IMO esp. for NYC. So after I read this review and another on clubtouareg.com, I decided to go for it.
I must tell you right off the bat … it’s amazing! After I installed 20” rims, I always felt the ride became too bouncy and unstable at times. This most likely was due to the lower profile tires because when I used the 18”s for winter it drove stable like the original setup. 
The ride is so much more stable with, as mentioned before, no more dive and squat in braking and accel. Body roll is limited and the ride is overall much sportier. I must reiterate that the acceleration feels so much more connected to the road especially during transmission shifts.
I have done some light offroading and yes the bumps are transmitted a bit more, but not unbearable.
The vehicle looks a bit more settled as opposed to the “nose up in the air” look I thought it had before.
Current measurement: F – 33.5” R – 33” … about half inch drop all around.










All that being said, I still think that on wavy roads at higher speeds the car can be a bit bouncy esp. coming from the rear. To be more specific, it seems that the springs do a good job of absorbing the road but it feels like it’s rebound is directly transmitted to the chassis causing a kind of “bucking” feel. 
My question to the mechanically inclined is would stiffer shocks solve this problem? VW does offer a sport strut (pdf spockcat sent me some time back) … if I should get stiffer shocks, should I get the VW offerings or go with the Cayenne S parts? Does anyone know if these Porsche parts will fit? (given it’s a bit more specific than coil springs)
My friend says I'm building a Porsche ... but better


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

takes a month or so for the springs to settle.
i would like to hear Rastahmann's feedbacks on the springs.


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Cayenne S Springs on my V8 Touareg - DONE!! (-X-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-X-* »_
My question to the mechanically inclined is would stiffer shocks solve this problem? VW does offer a sport strut (pdf spockcat sent me some time back) … if I should get stiffer shocks, should I get the VW offerings or go with the Cayenne S parts? Does anyone know if these Porsche parts will fit? (given it’s a bit more specific than coil springs)
My friend says I'm building a Porsche ... but better









The answer is yes / maybe. Stiffer springs can require a shock with higher dampening. If a spring is not properly dampened, the rate of the spring "action" is not properly controlled and can result in bounce - rebounding too quickly.


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Cayenne S Springs on my V8 Touareg - DONE!! (treky11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treky11* »_
The answer is yes / maybe. Stiffer springs can require a shock with higher dampening. If a spring is not properly dampened, the rate of the spring "action" is not properly controlled and can result in bounce - rebounding too quickly.

I think you've hit it on the head. After lots of driving I do think the dampening needs to be increased. It's not really apparent, but for a complete sport feel I may need to get/install the sport struts available from VW.
Thanks


----------



## Rastahmann (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

-X- If I were buying new shocks, I'd probably just get the Cayenne S ones. In my case, I don't seem to have as much bounce as you're mentioning - either that or I just don't notice it as abnormal. Have you driven a Cayenne S to compare the ride?

_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_takes a month or so for the springs to settle.
i would like to hear Rastahmann's feedbacks on the springs.

I've loved the setup. I measured them today at lunch to see if there has been any additional settling of the springs, and I'm still at 33 1/2" front and 33 1/4" in the rear, so they haven't settled any more over time.
I'm planning to put some 20s on in the next month or so, and I'll have to see how the ride is then. I'm sure it will be a little more harsh, but nothing I won't like.
John


----------

